# What Can For A Wheat Beer ?



## Sunday Brewer (12/4/05)

Did a Goldrush Pale Rider Wheat Beer and am very impressed with it - added a little honey along the way. I am only a beginner at 5 brews. I want to do another Wheat kit - primarily as I like the taste and don't need to cellar it over months for the flavour to increase. Any suggestions ? I have not reached partial mash status yet so kit variety's will suffice. Cheers ! Sunday Brewer


----------



## Jovial_Monk (12/4/05)

600g dried wheat malt extract, 400g pale, dissolve in 2L cold water, bring to a simmer, drop in some Tettnang finishing hops, simmer 5 minutes, put lid on pan of wort, add wheat kit to fermenter then strain the hot wort into fermenter, keeping back the hop 'teabag'

Pitch at 12C, ferment no warmer than 18C

Jovial Monk


----------



## Weizguy (12/4/05)

Mr S Brewer,

Have you got yourself a liquid yeast culture for your wheat beer yet?

This is where you will get most of your flavour. Trust me, this is where I started to find true-flavoured German-style wheat beers.

I started with the same kit as you, back in 1995. It is the first entry in my brew journal. Prob made some Coopers Real Ale b4 that, but not recorded. I was quite happy with it at the time, I recall.

I tested a whole lot of wheat beer kits, and some were just ordinary. I quite liked the Muntons wheat beer kit, and it's even better with a liquid yeast.

I had a Wyeast #3056 Bavarian Wheat culture and never looked back, especially since I earned competition prizes with it, quite early in the brewing career.

I have not brewed with 3056 for some time, and prefer the allegedly more finicky Wyeast Weihenstephan wheat #3068.

Unles you prefer the more bland American wheat style which these kits produce with the standard yeast, splash out some money for a liquid culture. In Whitelabs, I believe that WLP300 is a comparable product. There are others which are suitable too.

For an American style wheat, I have used an American ale yeast with success. This might work well with kits, but I had moved on to extract by the time I specifically made this style of beer.

I have no affiliation with any yeast company, although I am willing to listen to offers.  

I also have no financial interest in any home brew supplier, but U might find it worthwhile to invest in some gear for an extract brew setup. I find a Weizen made with Saaz hops and Muntons DME and wheat DME to be very easy to make and drink.

I hope that you find at least some of this info to be helpful.

Cheers
Uncle Sethule :beer:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (12/4/05)

Ummmmm, misread the question!

I suggest trying the new Coopers wheat beer kit, failing that the Morgan's.

Both will have a yeast suitablel for wheat beers, Coopers used to use Manchester, not sure what is with the new wheat kit.

Liquid yeasts as Seth says will really improve the quality of your beers.

JM


----------



## Gulf Brewery (12/4/05)

Sunday Brewer

Whereabouts are you? If in SA, I can give you a can of Malt Shovel Summer Wheat Beer.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## stu_454 (12/4/05)

For a simple good wheat beer, I use esb bavarian wheat 3kg
You dont need to add anything else besides the tin and 
supplied yeast sachet. And perhaps a liquid yeast culture as the
others suggest could help, but i havent found it necessary.


----------



## Weizguy (12/4/05)

stu_454 said:


> For a simple good wheat beer, I use esb bavarian wheat 3kg
> You dont need to add anything else besides the tin and
> supplied yeast sachet. And perhaps a liquid yeast culture as the
> others suggest could help, but i havent found it necessary.
> [post="54158"][/post]​



I rate this beer as being too bitter. not sure if that's rated due to being out-of-style or just much for my personal taste, and too much flavour hop too.
Not a bad beer but not what I was after. I wanted a wheat beer and got this. Maybe the recipe has changed since wayback, but my memory recalls this as a wheat pale ale...and a hoppy one too.

May suit a style U like, SB.

Give it a go, and then you'll be able to judge 4 yourself.

Seth


----------



## Sunday Brewer (13/4/05)

Thanks for all your help guys, just fantastic to hear so quickly - just learning this site so I think I posted in the wrong spot - apologies will combine the advice Cheers Sunday Brewer


----------



## pint of lager (13/4/05)

Yes, it was in the wrong spot, but it was quietly shifted by a back room worker.

For a bit more wheat flavour, check out the range of Morgans 1kg specialty liquid malts in a tin at your local HBS. This is of course going to bump the overall price up, but your beer will improve. Using 1 kg LME means there is still some space there for your honey. 200-300 gms of honey extra on top of the 1 kg LME will not push you into rocket fuel beer.

Also, one of the hop bags for some extra flavour, tettnang would compliment this brew nicely


----------



## Boozy the clown (13/5/05)

Bavarian Wheat (BrewCraft)
Bavarian wheat enhancer
Safale/Wheat K-97

didnt know what to expect and didnt expect too much and was pleasantly surprised by this one. definately going back for another..


----------



## Scotty (13/5/05)

Sunday Brewer, the best and easiest was the esb bavarian wheat. All you add is the 3kg can of malt, water and yeast. too simple. And it tastes great.

Scotty


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/5/05)

Not sure if they're still available but a few years back I put 2 Brewiser Wheat Beer Kits into the fermenter with a weizen yeast and it came out pretty good.

Only problem is I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure I haven't seen Brewiser kits around for a while. Check your LHBS.

Warren -


----------



## nonicman (13/5/05)

Another vote for the 3kg ESB Barvarian wheat kit, the green bits are hops and the accompanying yeast works well (Saf Wheat?).


----------



## Boozy the clown (13/5/05)

just went and bought myself (and the missus, arent i nice?) the esb bavarian, sounds good


----------



## sosman (13/5/05)

Boozy the clown said:


> just went and bought myself (and the missus, arent i nice?) the esb bavarian, sounds good
> [post="58985"][/post]​


Boozy, FWIW I wouldn't add quite as much water as they say. I haven't made one in ages but I remember making a note somewhere to cut back 2 or 3 litres on the recipe.


----------



## nonicman (13/5/05)

Just adding another vote this time for Sosmans suggestion of less water, my notes record 20.5 litres, and tasting similar to a Redback (as a smoker my taste buds maybe more forgiving than most).


----------



## Boozy the clown (15/5/05)

thanks sos, got a coopers pale cued up to go in first. think i'm going to get a new fermenter from grumpys especially for the esb


----------



## Boozy the clown (16/5/05)

wish i could just pop in to see them, i live near bowral!

what do you mean 'make a wheat for me?' i'm still a k&k brewer, not up to all that fancy stuff yet h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/5/05)

Boozy,

Another suggestion if you're willing to part with the extra bucks is to see if your LHBS stocks the ESB fresh wort kits. IIRC There's a weizen in the range. Add a liquid culture and you'll be getting extremely close to what you seek.

Price for fresh wort kits are around the $30 mark.

Warren -


----------



## Jino (16/5/05)

I recommend you give the MSB Summer Wheat beer cans a go. I made one of these using 2 cans a while back and it turned out really good. It also comes with a pretty good german wheat yeast.


----------



## Boozy the clown (16/5/05)

MSB, i'm wary of that stuff ever since i tried that 'great australian white' or whatever it was called. that was THE worst excuse for a wheat beer i have ever tasted, met chuck hahn, thought he was a tosser, dont want to buy his stuff. 

Anyway enough of the bitterness, how much ber can you make from the fresh wort kits?


----------



## Stuster (17/5/05)

Are you sure ESB still have a wheat beer in the Fresh Wort range, Warren? Their website doesn't mention it at the moment. I read it on the net so it must be true.

I'll put in a vote for the kit I just made. Wal's wheat kit with Morgan's wheat liquid malt, 250g wheat grain steeped and White Labs wheat yeast WLP300. Still one more week before it's ready so I perhaps shouldn't really recommend it but it tasted fantastic from the secondary and very easy to make. Made 21 litres Boozy. :beer: 

Stuart


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/5/05)

Stuart,

I checked this on the Grain and Grape website. They seem to have them.
However upon checking the ESB site you're right. No mention of them there?

Warren -


----------



## Jino (17/5/05)

I can and will only speak of what i have tasted and i have had the MSB Summer Wheat a few times and it was good. Never tried the great australian white so i can't comment.


----------



## johnno (17/5/05)

I dont know if Brewiser put out the Wheat in a kit still. I got one last year and made it with a kilo of Dry Wheat extract and the Saf k-97 yeast.
It came out ok. Was a fair bit tart. If you used a proper liquid wheat yeast it may come out even better.
Having said that I am not a big fan of wheat beers. I will be making an AG one later this year though with a proper strain of yeast etc. 
Hail to the wheat beer gods.

cheers
johnno


----------



## kungy (17/5/05)

I made the ESB 3.0kg with tettanger hops and K97. I thought it tasted like ham, i think it has put me off for life. 

Anyone else think that it tastes like ham (probably caused by overpriming as the main reason).

Will


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/5/05)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm..... Hammmmmm! (Drool!)

"Homer Simpson"  

Warren -


----------



## johnno (17/5/05)

Ham flavoured beer? 
Not for me!
Now if you can get it to taste like hame and pickle. That would be another thing. 

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/5/05)

johnno said:


> Ham flavoured beer?
> Not for me!
> Now if you can get it to taste like hame and pickle. That would be another thing.
> 
> ...



Now you got me going Johnno.  

When I was in the UK a few years ago you used to be able to get ham and pickle potato crisps in the pubs. IIRC the brand was called Branigans (sp?)

Very nice. Never been able to find them here. Virtual Ploughman's in a bag. Went well with Sam Smith's Old Brewery Bitter.  

Warren -


----------

